# I will own these one day. For real



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+3&ddid=166657

Blue Striped Tamarin Wrasse (Bonded Pair) (Anampses femininus)

these are by far the nicest wrasses in my books. please post your favorite wrasse


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I think you should work long hours to get it 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Holy crap, what a price!!! O:


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

the males are much harder to find than the females. the female alone is 1000


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

holy crap, what a pair!! gorgeous!


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I can tell you really love our fish. I do too. When you get them, Can I come over and see them? 

I love fairy wrasses and the term supermale is tossed around quite a bit. From now on I will call mine's Alpha Males. If you guys ever see anything like this, please let me know. I'll toss you a referral fee


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

...and the next morning find its tail sticking out of an anemone's mouth. It'd be too stressful to own this fish. Stunning though!


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

http://reefbuilders.com/2012/06/18/cirrhilabrus-squirei/


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

To me this is the boss of all fairy wrasses:

http://reefbuilders.com/2012/02/23/cirrhilabrus-lanceolatus/


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> To me this is the boss of all fairy wrasses:
> 
> http://reefbuilders.com/2012/02/23/cirrhilabrus-lanceolatus/


that is a beautiful fish but will it blend?!?


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

KG20 said:


> that is a beautiful fish but will it blend?!?


Blend? I'm a little confused. I guess the best answer is maybe


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

KG20 said:


> that is a beautiful fish but will it blend?!?


That's easy to find out.


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Blendtec?feature=CAoQwRs=


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

KG20 said:


> http://www.liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+3&ddid=166657
> 
> Blue Striped Tamarin Wrasse (Bonded Pair) (Anampses femininus)
> 
> these are by far the nicest wrasses in my books. please post your favorite wrasse


I think this guy had one in his tank. Among other amazing fish...must be nice to be rich lol

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2024237


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

KG20 said:


> http://www.liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+3&ddid=166657
> 
> Blue Striped Tamarin Wrasse (Bonded Pair) (Anampses femininus)
> 
> these are by far the nicest wrasses in my books. please post your favorite wrasse


Nice looking. Love wrasses. I have a leopard and a McCoskers. But will be expanding when I get my new tank.

Here are mine and will be buying when I upgrade to my 125:

First 3 are the bipartus leopard
tanka's
maur
pink streaked

I also like (not pictured) the black leopard , and the yellow banded and white banded (similar to tanka's) wrasse


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

I just want a radiant wrasse lol.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey just an update...so we can all live vicariously through others lol. He just introduced a new pair into his system.....


----------

